# KDE 4: HAL loswerden?

## bas89

Hallo allesamt  :Smile: 

Gibt es ein Howto oder einen Trick, wie man KDE4 von HAL loslassen lässt? Ich habe HAL entfernt, udev nach dem HowTo installiert.

Aber nun klappt das Mounten nicht mehr und Tiefschlaf/Standby fehlen auch, genauso die Energiesparfeatures wie Prozesortaktung.

----------

## Polynomial-C

Hallo,

man kann kde4 zwar ohne HAL betreiben, aber wie du ja festgestellt hast, fehlen dann Features wie Mounten und standby etc. Leider ist kde4 (besser gesagt solid) für solche Dinge nach wie vor auf HAL angewiesen. Das gilt auch für >=k3b-1.9, welches ohne solid + HAL keine Brenner erkennt. Es gibt einen bug report bei KDE, aber dort passiert leider nicht wirklich viel.

----------

## bas89

Also werde ich HAL wieder installieren dürfen. Kann udev draufbleiben, oder hat das keinen Sinn?

----------

## boris64

 *bas89 wrote:*   

> Also werde ich HAL wieder installieren dürfen. Kann udev draufbleiben, oder hat das keinen Sinn?

 

Udev _muss_ sogar draufbleiben, sonst wirst du danach

(sehr wahrscheinlich) Probleme haben, dein System zu starten.

Eine Ausnahme wäre, wenn du einen (ur)alten Kernel und (das mittlerweile

hartmaskierte) devfs nutzt oder dich selbst um alle deine Devicenodes

kümmerst (welcher normale Desktop-User macht das schon?).

----------

## bas89

Huch, okay. Ich dachte, udev ist gerade neu im Kernel. Okay, danke für eure Hilfe  :Smile: 

----------

## Yamakuzure

Das _einzige_ KDE-App, dass HAL noch braucht, ist k3b. Alles Andere benötigt kein HAL mehr. Mein Laptop zum Beispiel funktioniert blendend, inklusive Stand-By und Suspend, ohne HAL.

----------

## bas89

Und woher bekommt das Applet die Info, welche Stromsparmodi der Rechner hat oder dass ein neuer USB-Stick da ist? DeviceKit? Davon hatte ich mal gehört...

----------

## Yamakuzure

powerdevil nutzt pm-utils, und das dbus.

Aber ich sehe gerade, dass meine Aussage nicht korrekt war. Auch wenn k3b das einzige ist, was explizit HAL haben möchte, so aktiviert kde-base/solid sein HAL-Useflag automatisch. Weiteres nachforschen ist aber gerade schwierig, denn nach einem Sync muss ich nun feststellen, dass KDE-4.4.5 installiert werden will. Bei einem Test mit explizitem USE="-hal" gibts allerdings wirklich nur solid, dass da einer USE-Flag-Änderung unterliegt.

k3b hat gemeinerweise keinen USE-Flag, sondern brauchts einfach.

Ich glaub ich teste das ganze mal mit explizitem "-hal" heute.

Notiz: Nachdem ich k3b, hal und hal-info entfernt habe, funktioniert das Einhängen von USB-Laufwerken nicht mehr. Aber ich habe das Update noch nicht durch, mal sehen was solid ohn HAL macht.

----------

## firefly

 *Yamakuzure wrote:*   

> Notiz: Nachdem ich k3b, hal und hal-info entfernt habe, funktioniert das Einhängen von USB-Laufwerken nicht mehr. Aber ich habe das Update noch nicht durch, mal sehen was solid ohn HAL macht.

 

Es macht gar nichts, weil momentan hal als einzige backend existiert. Es gibt ein devicekit backend für solid. Da aber devicekit momentan nicht alle Funktionen/Informationen, welche von hal geliefert werden, abbildet, ist dieses backend nicht in solid integriert.

Siehe auch:

http://lists.fedoraproject.org/pipermail/kde/2009-August/003536.html

----------

## Yamakuzure

 *firefly wrote:*   

>  *Yamakuzure wrote:*   Notiz: Nachdem ich k3b, hal und hal-info entfernt habe, funktioniert das Einhängen von USB-Laufwerken nicht mehr. Aber ich habe das Update noch nicht durch, mal sehen was solid ohn HAL macht. 
> 
> Es macht gar nichts, weil momentan hal als einzige backend existiert.

 Na mal schauen. Ich habe außerdem festgestellt, dass die Partitionen meines USB-Sticks erst angezeigt werden, nachdem ich ein "fdisk -l /dev/sdb" drauf gemacht habe, dann kann ich als root mounten.

Leider dauerts noch, mehr weiß ich erst morgen.

----------

## Yamakuzure

Hier meine Ergebnisse:Powerdevil weiss nicht mehr, ob ein AC-Adapter angeschlossen ist, oder nicht. Man kann zwar über die "Akkuüberwachung" weiterhin das Profil ändern, aber automatisch tut sich nichts mehr.Suspend/Hibernate funktioniert nur noch per pm-utils script ("hibernate" bzw "hibernate-ram"), was für mich fatal ist, da der Bildschirm dann nicht gesperrt wird. (Ist sicher einstellbar, aber da ich HAL wg k3b eh wieder drauftue, egal)nach dem Aufwachen setzt Powerdevil fröhlich das "Performance" Profil. Ärgerlich, wenn man gerade in der bahn sitzt.Hardware per USB/eSATA einhängen geht nur noch als root über die Konsole.Also HAL ist nach wie vor notwendig, ich habe mir die Auswirkungen aber ehrlich gesagt dramatischer vorgestellt.

Fazit 1: Bei meinem Heimrechner kommt so gut wie nie etwas per USB dran, nur eine eSATA alle paar Wochen für Backups, und die auch nur beim Einschalten (Windows 7 ist auch drauf, und kann nach wie vor kein eSATA Hot-Plug). Außerdem brauche ich da keine Energie-Schemata. Ich denke dass ich HAL da endgültig entfernen werde.

Fazit 2: Bei meinem Laptop, der mindestens zwei Mal pro Tag unterwegs ist, ists unabdingbar. Stört mich aber nicht wirklich, es war ein nettes Experiment.

----------

## bas89

Danke für die Infos. HAL bleibt drauf, wohl bis mindestens KDE 4.6, und das wird noch ein Jahr dauern.

----------

